

What is the correct configuration for lisp in business web app? - raocah

what is the correct configuration, elements of stack, for a business web app written in common lisp? a trustworthy http server for load traffic, security? what is the way to integrate this with lisp, or communicate? is there a ready to go stack for production quality web development common lisp?
======
raocah
php has apache, os is python and ruby, very easily and ready to go, well
tested and maintained. how dos it go with common lisp? is http servers like
portable serve and hunchentoot reliable? is it better to use apache? is it
possible to use common lisp seamlessly with apache as one use it with portable
serve and hunchentoot, here i mean the in memory nature of the code not file
based scripts model?

~~~
raocah
Aren't there anybody with insights or knowledge or suggestions?

